
We should all be supplementing with vitamin D - simonsarris
https://simonsarris.com/sunlight?v2
======
nmfisher
After blood tests showed I had low vitamin D levels, I’ve been making an
effort to get at least 15 minutes of direct sunshine every day.

I think the biggest problem is that wearing long sleeved shirts and trousers
means you only get sunlight on your face. This is a double whammy - not only
do you not get enough exposure for vitamin D, but you also increase the risk
of skin cancer (or just general sun damage) on your face.

I’ve since moved to Singapore, where it’s too hot to wear anything but shorts
and a T-shirt. This makes things a lot easier.

Couldn’t we do more to encourage public sunbathing, to allow greater skin
exposure over the whole body (back and upper legs in particular)? I suspect we
would see non-negligible improvements in public health, such as those referred
to in the article.

------
foxyv
I've been supplementing with Vitamin D for years now since I tested low by my
doctor. I get plenty of sun exposure but for some reason I'm always low. Maybe
because of sun screen? In any case, every once in a while I'll stop taking it
and usually end up feeling like garbage.

I think it's the only vitamin where I have ever experienced that.

